# Panama Gamefowl Rooster



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Here is an early 1900s postcard of a Panama Gamefowl Rooster. Some roos got famous and made it on to postcards. When I went to college in the UK, there were several pubs named after famous fighting roosters.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Many folks today would not find this bird attractive. But...this conformation and station were what the Oxford and Carlisle Clubs were arguing over at the end of the 1800s. I'm no expert with these particular Gamefowl, but I am guessing this one leans more Carlisle. Still, very much form follows function. Breeders in my father's generation were able to take a look at a picture like this and basically tell you the location where the bird came from and what stock it was from.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> When I went to college in the UK, there were several pubs named after famous fighting roosters.


One of the pubs next to my old office in London is called The Cockpit. It was previously a cock-fighting venue, and supposedly the last legal cock-fight in England took place there.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Many folks today would not find this bird attractive.


I do. I'm still keen to breed some long-legged upright gamefowl. Maybe I'll ask my mother-in-law to see if she can buy these hens for me (if I try to buy them myself I won't get a good price).


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> One of the pubs next to my old office in London is called The Cockpit. It was previously a cock-fighting venue, and supposedly the last legal cock-fight in England took place there.


Saint Andrew's Hill? I've been there!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> I do. I'm still keen to breed some long-legged upright gamefowl. Maybe I'll ask my mother-in-law to see if she can buy these hens for me (if I try to buy them myself I won't get a good price).
> 
> View attachment 35972
> View attachment 35974


Those are the same color as my Earl of Derby Hens but a little more upright. How much would they cost locally?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> I do. I'm still keen to breed some long-legged upright gamefowl. Maybe I'll ask my mother-in-law to see if she can buy these hens for me (if I try to buy them myself I won't get a good price).
> 
> View attachment 35972
> View attachment 35974


I think those hens are great!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Those are the same color as my Earl of Derby Hens but a little more upright. How much would they cost locally?


About $2, maybe $2.50.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I think those hens are great!


Me too, but I need to build a new coop before I can add more chickens to our flock. Yesterday my wife said I can take down our old coop and build a new one about 4-5 times the size. I spent the morning drawing some sketches. But by the afternoon she'd changed her mind and now wants an al-fresco cooking and dining area there instead! Maybe a few small coops is a better idea than one big one but the trouble is finding places to put them.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Saint Andrew's Hill? I've been there!


Yes, that's the place!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> About $2, maybe $2.50.


Wow, here a good Gamefowl hen can bring several hundred dollars or more. A trio is often average priced at 1000 to 1500 dollars because you can start a new line.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

My Grandfather belonged to the camp that you didn't sell birds. If he knew you well enough he might give them to you or trade.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> Me too, but I need to build a new coop before I can add more chickens to our flock. Yesterday my wife said I can take down our old coop and build a new one about 4-5 times the size. I spent the morning drawing some sketches. But by the afternoon she'd changed her mind and now wants an al-fresco cooking and dining area there instead! Maybe a few small coops is a better idea than one big one but the trouble is finding places to put them.


How about an al-fresco cooking and dining area with chickens?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Are you planning on doing runs? Or some free range?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Going out to dinner in the new Al-fresco cooking dining area!


----------

